# Gypsy's mohawk



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Gypsy was in dier need of a groom her legs wer badly matted i spent almost 4 hours bathing, dmatting, drying and clipping her. and i decided to have a little fun and leave her with a mohawk 


































just out the bath 



















































all dry


























over grown paw pads



















back leg done 










front leg almost done











all done 











































lol not as cute as when low does it lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Awww ... its like sheep shearing... you'll be doing hedges next lol.. her legs look lovely, not sure if that expression means she likes it or not though lol x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol yeah she was a little fedup but the end. lol Innes got a shock when i showed him lol he doesnt like it he says it looks like she hase a bone on her back. 

think im going to try it on them all and i can alway shave it off it i decide i dont like it.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

:laugh: He does not look impressed lol


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

He he he - are you going to tint it? xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

a friend said i should do it pink but i dont like pink, and mum doesnt want me too do it at all.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol more like a fauxhawk than a full mohawk....hahah 4 hrs...I was dematting Lady on the weekend at 1 hr she was fed up!!! but her legs are so so so bad!!! I don't know what to do.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

That is so cool! I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> lol more like a fauxhawk than a full mohawk....hahah 4 hrs...I was dematting Lady on the weekend at 1 hr she was fed up!!! but her legs are so so so bad!!! I don't know what to do.


Don't shave her too much unless you are positive that is what you want! We decided to get Chloe shaved short yesterday, just to try it out once. Never again though. She looks SO SO different, so boney. I did tell the lady that I didn't want to see pink skin through the fur...but I noticed today that I can  I am calling her "Skinny Minnie" now. I hope it doesn't take TOO long to grow back.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Kel said:


> Don't shave her too much unless you are positive that is what you want! We decided to get Chloe shaved short yesterday, just to try it out once. Never again though. She looks SO SO different, so boney. I did tell the lady that I didn't want to see pink skin through the fur...but I noticed today that I can  I am calling her "Skinny Minnie" now. I hope it doesn't take TOO long to grow back.


OH I KNOW!! I don't want to shave my baby at all!!! but I fear I may have to  Please post a pic of miss skinny minnie!!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol i remember having a debate with my groomer wh was showing me how to clip my girls when it was Echos fisrt cut, she wanted to keep her long but i had it in my head that she was going short . she almost change my mind but i had to think relisticly and i know i wouldnt keep on top of it, plus i like them skinny on the body. 

ambers owners were adiment they were keeping her long but they dont brush her. i clipped her quite short and im alresdy fining nots on her that was only a couple of weeks ago.


----------

